# Open pit Coal Mine



## Luissa (Apr 25, 2010)

So I found these pictures in folders, thought some of you would like to see them.
They are from an open pit mine in Gillette, Wyomning. 







This shovel is made in Japan I guess, and has a kitchen and breakroom in it.


----------



## froggy (Apr 25, 2010)

Work at a strip mine once Ammonium Nitrate heaven.


----------



## Douger (Apr 25, 2010)

Well Titty Fuck.
All the flag wavers love them.
Someday the whole Empire will look like this.Dig Baby, dig.
City in Peru Being Eaten By Open-Pit Mine : TreeHugger


----------



## Luissa (Apr 25, 2010)

They have 12 open pit mines in Wyomning, and they keep moving one highway for the mines. They also have to replace the earth, the way they found it, minus the coal of course.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Apr 25, 2010)

From English Russia:

An open pit diamond mine in the Russian Far East 





The theory is that diamonds are formed inside the throat of really deep volcanos.  The odd thing is, most of the diamond mines are in flat places, but with a long history of vulcanism.  

This being Russia, they don't have to put it back the way it was.







It is impossible to get an idea of the scale of the thing






but this might help with the perspective


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 25, 2010)

The scars of the open pit mines in Wyoming will show for a few centuries.


----------

